# My Howie Is Gone



## rockyskids6 (Nov 16, 2007)

HI-my name is Mary & my 8 yr old male golden "Howie" laid down in the grass this past Sunday and never got back up! It was definitely one of the worst moments of my life when I called to him and he did not get up. He had just been in the house being petted by my husband and then went out to lay in the morning sun which he loved to do and when I found him he must have just left. I tried to revive him but to no avail and I just was beside myself in pain. He was not sick---had been several months back with intestinal problems but was doing so well and no signs of anything. I feel such a heaviness inside when I come home and his little buddy Alfie whom I rescued as a buddy is just totally perplexed and lost. They did everything together and now he justs looks at me and goes in the closet to lay down. I try to take him everywhere with me so that he won't be alone but it is so painful to both of us. He was so beautiful and so easy going. I rescued him 5 yrs ago when he was riddled with heartworm and almost didn't survive. I loved him the moment I saw him. I hope that he is also at the bridge waiting and I hope that soon I will stop wondering "what happened" to such a happy boy? I know that I will one day not feel the hurt so badly but now it is like a vice around my heart. I have put together an album just of him and keep a framed pic on my table-it seems to make me feel as if he is still here. And I keep finding the balls of white hair that normally would go in the vacuum and keep them in a baggie for now. He was such a beautiful, gentle boy and I hope he is happy and his spirit will linger here for as long as possible. I am so very sad. Thank you all for sharing my grief.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh my word how devastating for you. I am at a loss of words. Please know you and Alfie are in our thoughts. Thanks for fiding us and sharing.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss. So sudden, no warning is hard especially when you can't say goodbye. RIP Howie. Remember the happy times, I am sure he loved you so much after rescuing him. You gave him another chance at life that he probably would not have had.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a shock. I am so so sorry.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. I wish it was under better circumstances. I am very sorry for you loss of your Howie. What a terrible shock. I have two golden girls waiting for me at the bridge so to some extent at least I can understand the void you are feeling as well as the physical ache. I wish I could tell you something that would ease the pain but only time will take care of that. Trust me the time will come when you can think of Howie and smile instead of weep.

For me the only way to fill the void was a golden puppy and I began my search almost immediately. For others they need to wait before bringing another golden into their homes. 

We would love to see some of your pictures of Howie when you are able.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Be gentle with yourself. It takes time to heal from a sudden loss like this. 

Julie


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort here... there are many caring people, some of which are suffering like you. I also hope it gives you some amount of comfort to know that just before he left, he was with this people being loved on... he left this world knowing and experiencing the love of his family. Please feel free to share your feelings, stories or whatever else. You're in my prayers.


----------



## MelissaH (Jul 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your precious Howie. Know that we are here to help you.I send you loving thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh no! I am so sorry. You live 45 mins from me. I'm so sorry to hear your loss.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwww. We are so sorry for your loss. Howie sounded like a good old soul.

Please feel free to share pics and stories (we all here LOVE pics!)--you and Alfie have a lot of new friends here at the Forum!

Consider a Golden friend for ALfie--but do it in your own time at your own speed. You'll know when the time is right for the both of you.

You'll all be in our prayers!

SJ


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss! Do you have pictures to share? That seems to help me with my grieving.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, I'm sure he's playing at the bridge with all the other dogs.


----------



## rockyskids6 (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't believe how quickly and how many responded to my painful story! You are wonderful people and I am so glad I happened upon this website. Thanks to all of you from both Alfie & I. And, yes, one day there will be a new addition to our family---somehow we seem to find one another.
Thanks again Mary & Alfie


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow. I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. There aren't many words that take away the pain you must feel. Time and the loving memories of Howie will help ease those. Just know that me and my gang here feel for you and are here for you and your family. Bless you.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Howie will always be with you, in your heart, and he knows you and your husband loved him. Like you, I find having a picture of my dogs where I can see them several times a day to help ease the pain a tiny bit.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mary,
I am so sorry that you had to find us during this sad time of loss. Your Howie sounds like he was an amazing and very loved dog. There are alot of us that have been in that same place as you are right now. Time will heal your pain but not your memories. Please remember the good times and not that last time you saw him. He is still with you in spirit and hopefully your family and Alfie will feel some comfort coming here and telling stories and sharing pictures. It does help. Give Alfie a big hug and kiss from your new friends here at GRF. 
Rest in peace sweet Howie. Run free with our pups at the bridge.


----------



## rockyskids6 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Photo of Howie*

I have attached a photo of Howie and as you can see he looks as gentle as he was.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

rockyskids6 said:


> I have attached a photo of Howie and as you can see he looks as gentle as he was.


Howie certainly was a handsome, happy golden boy. I love his color and his smiling face. I can see why you loved him so much.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Mary,
Howie will forever live in your heart. picture's help alot and so does talking about him. please know we are all here for you. he was a very handsome boy.
Debbie & mason


----------



## Lawbear (Apr 26, 2007)

What a beautiful boy Howie was. My heart aches for you. May God heal and bless you.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry. My thoughts go out to you and Alfie. I hope you can find some sort of comfort here.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

rockyskids6 said:


> I have attached a photo of Howie and as you can see he looks as gentle as he was.


He was a stunning and very beautiful boy. He looks like he was a very gentle sole. Thank you for sharing that beautiful picture with us.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

My condolences on your loss of Howie. I too stumbled upon the Golden forums after the loss of my Jake - somehow I think our Golden Angels lead us to others that know what we are feeling. What a beautiful boy he was.

Please stick around and tell us more about your sweet boy when you are up to it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Howie was a beautiful boy and I can see why you fell in love with him.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

very sorry about howie, losing our doggies is one of the hardest things to go through in life, but the more intense our hurting is for them, it shows us how much we loved them, rest well howie


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, especially one that was so unexpected. Most of us have been through the pain you are feeling, and this forum offers great support. He was certainly a beauty.

In your own time, we would love to hear some of your beloved memories of him.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry about Howie. What a terrible shock.

He's still with you ... and, if you hear his bark, or feel his touch, or maybe the jingle of his tags, you're not crazy...he's letting you know he's alright and will be waiting for you.

Hopefully you'll be ready to share your life with another Golden sometime soon. If you are, don't feel like you're betraying Howie. You're honoring him by wanting another loving sweet soul to share your life with. Alfie will, no doubt, be happy too! And Howie will guide you to the "right one".

Howie was a beautiful boy.

Godspeed on angel wings, Howie.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

_*I am so very sorry...*_
_







_​


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

He was, indeed, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry it must have been a shock.
At least you know you give him second chance in life and he loved it.
This site has helped me a lot with the loss of my dogs

Maggie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss of Howie - but the one consolation that you can take is that he was with people he loved and who loved him and it must have been a peaceful passing over to the bridge. At least you were spared from having to make that final, very painful decision - and in time you will take comfort from that. I have recently lost my oldest Ginny, and Holly who was her sister is walking around as if she is in a daze - although she is eating she looks so lost and lonely my heart breaks for her. All i can do is to offer her love and comfort and not to leave her on her own at the moment. Take Care


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Mary...welcome to Golden Retriever Forum. I am very sorry for your loss ....I also found this forum after my 1st golden passed away 2-1/2 yrs ago. Being able to talk about her with other golden owners helped somewhat. Then as time passed I was able to tell of some of the funny things that she did...this also helped to heal. It was 5 mo before I was able to get another golden. You'll know when the time is right to get another golden, but I hope that you will share stories and pictures of Howie with us while you grieve. I would also love to see some pictures of Alfie too. Again, I am very sorry for your loss. God bless.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy Howie. He does look like he was a very gentle and loving soul. Thoughts and prayers being sent out to you and your family during this very difficult time.

Godspeed sweet angel Howie.....

PS...I am another one who found online friends here after I lost my angel Kody. It is comforting to find that there are so many here who understand your pain.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I am so, so very sorry for your loss.


----------

